# J.O. Mayne



## swampfox (Dec 15, 2006)

friend of mine has a J.O.Mayne does anyone know anything about this shotgun? it is a double barrel 12 gauge with rabbit eared hammers, any info would be nice thank you.


----------



## j.o. mayne (Dec 14, 2007)

i have a single barreled hammer action shotgun that has the markings J.O. Mayne, London. does anyone know the history of these guns?

Thanks.


----------

